# installer Gimp



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2003)

Salut!
Comment installer Gimp par le bians de Fink?
J'ai fait ce qu'on me dit de faire, le terminal me débite des trucs qu'il charge depuis 20 minutes et toujours pas de gimp installé...

Help!


----------



## pacou (30 Janvier 2003)

Bon courage :

Fink télécharge environ 130Mo rien que pour les sources de The Gimp, et il y a bien 50Mo de sources dont dépend The Gimp.

Ensuite, Fink décompresse, configure, construit puis installe un à un chaque "brique".

En gros, sur mon iMac DV 400, avec une connection bas débit, ça m'avait pris environ ... plusieurs heures de téléchargement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 puis ensuite ... plusieurs heures d'installation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Mais après, quelle récompense ...

En fait je ne l'utilise pas beaucoup, c'était pour le fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ça a l'air HYPER puissant.

Donc, 20 minutes ................


----------



## Einbert (30 Janvier 2003)

Tu tapes dans le terminal _fink install gimp_, puis tu presses return à chaque demande (enfin faudrait quand même lire ce qu'il te demande), attendre qu'il d/l tous les packages dont il a besoin pour l'installation (ça va dépendre de la connexion que tu as, bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), puis une fois qu'il lance l'installe, attendre 2 bonnes heures pour la compilation du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... S'il ne t'affiche aucune erreur, c'est que tout c'est bien passé. Tu lances ensuite _X11_ de Apple (c'est le plus simple que tu puisses faire, mais il y a d'autres alternatives...) , et dans le terminal, tu tapes tout simplement _gimp_ ... Et vouala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2003)

il y a toujours un moment ou ça plante... donc je ne vais pas jusqu'au bout. il ne trouve pas ceratines infos à priori...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2003)

bon, je recommence et je laisse tourner...
Vont pas en faire une version OSX directement?!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2003)

Bon j'ai une erreur. je retranscris. Si ça vous dit quelque chose, je suis prenneur!!

The following package will be installed or updated:
 gimp
The following 51 additional packages will be installed:
 aalib aalib-bin aalib-shlibs audiofile audiofile-bin audiofile-shlibs db3
 db3-shlibs dlcompat dlcompat-dev dlcompat-shlibs docbook-dsssl-nwalsh
 docbook-dtd esound esound-bin esound-common esound-shlibs giflib giflib-bin
 giflib-shlibs gimp-shlibs glib glib-shlibs gnome-libs gnome-libs-dev
 gnome-libs-shlibs gtk+ gtk+-data gtk+-shlibs gtk-doc imlib imlib-shlibs
 libjpeg libjpeg-bin libjpeg-shlibs libmpeg libmpeg-shlibs libpng
 libpng-shlibs libtiff libtiff-bin libtiff-shlibs netpbm netpbm-bin
 netpbm-shlibs openjade orbit orbit-bin orbit-shlibs passwd
 sgml-entities-iso8879
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
curl -f -L -s -S -O http://us.dl.sf.net/fink/direct_download/source/giflib-4.1.0.tar.gz
curl -f -L -s -S -O ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/ORBit/0.5/ORBit-0.5.17.tar.bz2
curl -f -L -s -S -O http://www.oasis-open.org/cover/ISOEnts.zip
curl -f -L -s -S -O http://www.oasis-open.org/cover/isoENT-tar.gz
mkdir -p /sw/src/audiofile-0.2.3-4
/sw/bin/tar -xzf /sw/src/audiofile-0.2.3.tar.gz 
patch -p1 &lt;/sw/fink/dists/stable/main/finkinfo/sound/audiofile-0.2.3-4.patch
patching file ltmain.sh
./configure --prefix=/sw --mandir=/sw/src/root-audiofile-0.2.3-4/sw/share/man --infodir=/sw/share/info --libexecdir=/sw/lib
checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for mawk... no
checking for gawk... no
checking for nawk... no
checking for awk... awk
checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... no
checking build system type... powerpc-apple-darwin6.3
checking host system type... powerpc-apple-darwin6.3
checking for style of include used by make... none
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
### execution of ./configure failed, exit code 1
Failed: compiling audiofile-0.2.3-4 failed


----------



## maousse (30 Janvier 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no


[/QUOTE] Tu n'as pas les outils développeurs installés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Installe tout ça (à télécharger gratuitement sur http://connect.apple.com, après inscription...) , recommence l'installation de gimp via fink, et tout fonctionnera


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2003)

ah, je ne savais pas que c'était indispensable... Merci
Bon je recommence tout alors!!!!


----------



## maousse (30 Janvier 2003)

Plutôt que de compiler gimp localement comme te l'indique einbert, tu peux télécharger le package précompilé, ce qui t'économise quelques heures de compilation, surtout si tu as une petite config.(c'est moins "geek", mais bon, c'est pas un critère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )Pour faire ça, il faut taper :

sudo apt-get install gimp

entrer son code, le téléchargement des packages commence et tout s'installe, je ne suis même pas sûr que tu aies besoin des outils dévelloppeur dans ces conditions


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2003)

Bon eh bien j'essaye ça.
J'ai une grosse config (une ancienn grosse en fait!!!) puisque j'ai un bi 1,25, mais autant aller au plus rapide! Et puis je ne peux pas dire que je connaisse unix... Faut que je m'y mette absolument.
Il existe quoi comme bon bouquin pour commencer?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2003)

Bon c'est installé. ca apparait comme "current " dans fink commander, c'est que c'est installé. Mais maintenant, je le lance comment ce brave Gimp?!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2003)

Bon, un petit redémarrage était nécessaire et tout marche maintenant!!
Il ne me reste plus qu'à comprendre la logique de Gimp...
Merci en tout cas!!!


----------



## daffyb (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Plutôt que de compiler gimp localement comme te l'indique einbert, tu peux télécharger le package précompilé, ce qui t'économise quelques heures de compilation, surtout si tu as une petite config.(c'est moins "geek", mais bon, c'est pas un critère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )Pour faire ça, il faut taper :

sudo apt-get install gimp

entrer son code, le téléchargement des packages commence et tout s'installe, je ne suis même pas sûr que tu aies besoin des outils dévelloppeur dans ces conditions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est préférable de compiler soit même car au moins l'éxécutable est compilé avec gcc 3 et donc optimisé pour Jaguar ce qui n'était pas le cas avant (ça a peut-être changé). De plus, c'est plus propre car fink dans ce cas t'installe gimp dans /sw/...... et donc si tu veux le virer, il suffit de le balancer alors que sinon, c'est dans l'arboressence de OS X ce qui est "dégueulasse".... (sauf avec apt-get (pour ce qui est de l'install dans /sw/...))
c'est mon avis.


----------



## maousse (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par daffyb:</font><hr /> * 

Il est préférable de compiler soit même car au moins l'éxécutable est compilé avec gcc 3 et donc optimisé pour Jaguar ce qui n'était pas le cas avant (ça a peut-être changé). De plus, c'est plus propre car fink dans ce cas t'installe gimp dans /sw/...... et donc si tu veux le virer, il suffit de le balancer alors que sinon, c'est dans l'arboressence de OS X ce qui est "dégueulasse".... (sauf avec apt-get (pour ce qui est de l'install dans /sw/...))
c'est mon avis.  * 

[/QUOTE]Oui, je suis d'accord pour la compilation, le fait que ce soit compilé avec GCC 3.1 (? c'est ça la dernière version je crois, fournie avec les outils dev. ) est peut-être plus efficace pour une utilisation avec jaguar... Par contre, le fait d'installer *quoi que ce soit *via fink (je veux dire, un package précompilé, ou un soft dont fink effectue la compilation localement) l'installe dans le répertoire /sw ! 

Tu confonds probablement avec les packages précompilés disponibles sur www.opendarwin.org qui effectivement viennent placer les appications dans /usr/bin


----------



## daffyb (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Oui, je suis d'accord pour la compilation, le fait que ce soit compilé avec GCC 3.1 (? c'est ça la dernière version je crois, fournie avec les outils dev. ) est peut-être plus efficace pour une utilisation avec jaguar... Par contre, le fait d'installer quoi que ce soit via fink (je veux dire, un package précompilé, ou un soft dont fink effectue la compilation localement) l'installe dans le répertoire /sw ! 

Tu confonds probablement avec les packages précompilés disponibles sur www.opendarwin.org qui effectivement viennent placer les appications dans /usr/bin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, je suis avec toi c'est bien pour ça que je le disais dans la parenthèse


----------

